# Cygolite DASH?



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

When I commute, especially in the spring and fall, sometimes I'm on the road for 15-30 min before the sun comes up. I'm in town for that time, so the roads are generally lit, but with a few dark patches. The whole commute is around 80 min. So I need a "see" light for around 15-30 min, and then it becomes a "be seen light" for another 30 min. 

I have a Cygolite Expilion 700, which I like for a lot of reasons. Bright, well built, good battery life, rechargeable. I originally bought it to put on my helmet, but it just got uncomfortable, so I switched it to my handlebars. 

The biggest gripe I have with it is that on bumps, it rotates down and faces the ground, so I have to readjust it a few times every ride. 

I'm thinking about the Cygolite Dash 520. I know this isn't as bright, but it has a strap mount, and it's shorter and lighter, so I'm hoping it will stay in place better. They also make the Dash Pro 600 which has the advantage of being brighter, but it's longer, so I'm afraid it will tilt down as well. 

Does anyone have any experience with either of these lights? 

Thank you!


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't commute much these days, but I do keep a Cygolite Dash on my handlebars for rides that start early or end late.

I have mine hanging under the bars rather than on top, and havn't noticed any problems with it rotating. 

It's a pretty light weight unit, but the bar strap is towards the back, so I suppose with rough roads or big bumps it might rotate down a bit, but I haven't noticed it being a problem for me.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

TiCoyote said:


> When I commute, especially in the spring and fall, sometimes I'm on the road for 15-30 min before the sun comes up. I'm in town for that time, so the roads are generally lit, but with a few dark patches. The whole commute is around 80 min. So I need a "see" light for around 15-30 min, and then it becomes a "be seen light" for another 30 min.
> 
> I have a Cygolite Expilion 700, which I like for a lot of reasons. Bright, well built, good battery life, rechargeable. I originally bought it to put on my helmet, but it just got uncomfortable, so I switched it to my handlebars.
> 
> ...


I suggest checking the mounting of your Expilion light, if it's rotating enough to have to readjust so much. I have a couple of the Expilions, and I've found the mounting system to be rock-solid. I don't have experience with Cygolite's strap-mounted products, but it seems to me that a strap would be more prone to rotating down than mounts used on Expilions.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Can you shim it a bit with a wrap of handlebar tape so the clamp is tighter? The tape should make a crush fit that may hold it tight enough so that it doesn't twist.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've never had an issue with my cygolite expilion mounts rotating. You shouldn't need to shim it, all of mine have gaps at the closure when clamped on the bar. Is your bar a 31.8mm? I'd try replacing the mount or using carbon pasted on it before I changed lights, that's a nice light.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

To keep accessories from 'rotating', you need to put an underlay of Friction Tape, available at any hardware store. I use it under my bar tape as well; gives a bit of extra padding, but it keeps the tape from shifting as well. Holds the cables in their spot, also.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I've used the Dashes for years. The 350 and the 450. I really like them. so many modes, and very small so it is easy to bring in carry-on when flying. However I do not commute by bike, I just use it to- be-seen in daytime with a flashing white, and after dark to-see if my ride ends after sundown. 350/450 is just enough light to-see, so a 500+ would be even better


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

No Time Toulouse said:


> To keep accessories from 'rotating', you need to put an underlay of Friction Tape, available at any hardware store.


Was ready to suggest friction tape when I saw it already suggested. 

The first time I purchased it I was in a Home Depot store and asked where I could find it. Three of the employees had no idea what "friction" tape was and I wasn't sure I was calling it by the correct name. Eventually we found it near the electrical tape. Works very well to keep things from rotating from vibrations and/or bumps.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

That’s a great idea. I’ll pick some up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

